# Halloween Costume?



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

Halloween is around the corner and I need some suggestions with maybe some photos. I don't want anything revealing like short skirts or skimpy. I would like to wear this possibly to work then trick or treating with my daughter


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

My classmate came to school as a pregnant business woman. It made me laugh so hard.





Power Puff Girl






Retro Disco Lady


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

FOLMAO!!! I just died laughing at the powerpuff girls!!!! ...complete with the eyes! haha.


----------



## vivianwell (Sep 25, 2010)

i can't wait for it .


----------



## internetchick (Sep 25, 2010)

I really have no idea. I haven't dressed up since the sixth grade. What is your daughter going to be? Would she want to dress as a team? Like she could be Dorothy, and you could be the Wicked Witch?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 25, 2010)

She wants to be a ghoul girl. We bought a black and grey dress for her in the summer. Last year we talked about an evil killer doll but we couldn't find a really cutesy dress to destroy. So we are going for more of Wednesday Adamms look. Maybe I'll go as Morticia!


----------



## katana (Sep 26, 2010)

I went as Morticia one year.

I liked the wig!



Halloween is so much fun!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She wants to be a ghoul girl. We bought a black and grey dress for her in the summer. Last year we talked about an evil killer doll but we couldn't find a really cutesy dress to destroy. So we are going for more of Wednesday Adamms look. Maybe I'll go as Morticia! Lol, you should !!



It's a killer style, with minimal accessories.


----------



## alicabacon (Sep 27, 2010)

try something like this Dracula or fairy dress

check out at onlygowns

their you will find fabulous collection of halloween dresses

i m sure you will like it


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 3, 2010)

Everyone is telling me to dress up as Snooki. I am short, have long hair and I'm natually tan, so it's an easy fix for me.

Good luck finding a look!


----------



## Annelle (Oct 3, 2010)

but...I was under the impression that Snookie was UNnaturally tan! you won't be orange enough





A black cat is a really simple costume...just find an all black outfit, maybe tights and a black dress for work, along with the ears and tail and eye-liner whiskers. (It can easily be revealing or non-revealing depend on what kind of dress/top you wear.)

A lab coat or scrubs are also really easy, covered up costumes. A few accessories and you can be a doctor, (mad) scientist, nurse, or surgeon. (I know you can buy both of those at Walmart, and they're the real deal; not halloween kit quality clothes, haha)


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol, that's what bronzer is for. I'm gonna smell like powder the whole day! I also realized that I bought my costume last year at Target when they have to clear out the costumes and sell it for 75%-90% off. I could be a Snooki Sailor girl then!


----------

